# Mountain Bike Shorts before getting lycra?



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

Should I get a pair of mountain bike shorts before I get the lycra shorts? I ride in all types of shorts now including cargo. But my bum is hurting. Let me know. Should I get Regular Road shorts or bibs and throw on what I wear on top? or get the MTB shorts? Eventually when I'm more comfortable w/ my body I will throw on skin tight shorts =)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

And on that very topic:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=221042


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

I read that topic, Would there be an effect if I wore the road shorts under neath regular shorts? Would it ruin the road shorts?


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Wearing lycra shorts and "normal" shorts on top is fine. I do this when I'm doing leisurely rides where I stop and walk around in crowds. The shorts can flap around a bit and could bunch up and become uncomfortable on longer rides, but for most riding where you've not concerned about speed, wearing outer shorts is completely fine.


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome. Anyone have any shorts recommendations?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

You've talked about "road shorts" and "regular shorts" so to ask for "shorts" recommendations is ambiguous to say the least.

Just buy a good set of "road shorts" , or better still, some good bibs, and then wear your baggy shorts on top if you want. For recreational riding or beginner-serious, that is fine.


Ebay has deals, but if you are not the bargain hunter, Performance Bicycle has the Ultra Bibs for $69....can't beat that quality for the price. They are very comfortable.

**


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lycra bike shorts under regular shorts is fine as compared to MTB shorts.
They just need to be the type of 'regular' shorts one would wear hiking or something like that, not the type on would wear to the yacht club cocktail party or monster truck rally. In other words no cotton/cut-offs. For real casual riding cotton would be fine but I assume you get the point here anyway.

Shorts over bike shorts is probably a smarter financial option than MTB shorts for someone who figures they'll eventually ditch that approach for going with just bike shorts.

I won't lecture you on getting over it and just wearing lycra.........but when you're on a long ride in a place you're comfortable take off the regular shorts and put them in your jersey pocket and you'll see why that's the general consensus.

I find fit to be really important, more so than outright quality. Logic might say with the stretch it should be easy to get skin tight and they are all skin tight so why is fit a big deal but in my experience it really does matter. Especially with bibs....there's a fine line between sag and wedgie.
So for your first pair of shorts/bibs it might make sense to go to a shop and try them on.
Expensive isn't necessarily better but it's one area where getting what you like/want is well worth paying extra if that's what it takes to get a pair that suites your body.


----------



## clarinetcola (Sep 14, 2009)

Wiggle's own dhb offers the best bang for buck, can't go wrong with them!


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I bought a pair of bibs off Hammer gel's website. I love them. They were $69 and I prefer them to my $260 Assos.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

On leisure rides, I often ride with biking shorts under some nike running shorts. These running shorts are very light, soft and breathe well too. I agree with others who've said don't use really long, heavy, baggy shorts for road biking.
Honestly, you may feel that everyone is looking at you in your lycra shorts, but they're not. I honestly don't pay much attention to what riders wear (unless it's something just flat out ridiculous). I do find myself looking at their bikes and components though


----------



## kritiman (Jul 31, 2006)

For baggies I'm very pleased with Sugoi Viper.
Zip fly, snap button, velcro pockets, internal leg grippers.
$80 at LBS.


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks guys. I think I'm going to go with bibs or shorts under neath my shorts which are already comfortable, not too tight not too loose... So bibs or shorts...


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I like bibs, they help hold in the mini beer gut I've been working on...


----------



## antimike (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been doing some rides on my mountain bike in lycra padded cycle shorts. The pad actually helps loads. I do not have any issues wearing lycra because I was on the swim team in high school and am used to the close "comfort." 

My bum thanks me loads!


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

If you are fine with what you are wearing now and just need some cushion get something like a pair of gel liners and then wear whatever you want over them.


----------



## SimonChik (Aug 3, 2010)

Actually my bum doesn't really hurt. I used to hurt, but now with the new bike and different seat.... I went on a 40 mile ride and i was fine. But I would still like some shorts to make it better.


----------



## ldh6 (Jul 13, 2009)

vontress said:


> I bought a pair of bibs off Hammer gel's website. I love them. They were $69 and I prefer them to my $260 Assos.


+1 The Voler bibs are awesome. Been wearing them for 4 years, but just found Hammer's site this year, and they're selling their bibs for @ $30 LESS than you can get straight from Voler!


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

As a mtn biker and road biker, I hate mtn bike shorts...its not the baggy-ness so much as its the extra layer of fabric -- they don't breathe as well and get hot and don't let the sweat evaporate. I wear them in the winter-time when I ride mtn, but during the other times, the boys feel like their in a steamroom.


----------



## antimike (Jul 20, 2010)

SimonChik said:


> Actually my bum doesn't really hurt. I used to hurt, but now with the new bike and different seat.... I went on a 40 mile ride and i was fine. But I would still like some shorts to make it better.


I'm glad that you actually got it all sorted out! Have fun and be safe out there!


----------

